# Inguinal hernia in pregnancy



## Lwalker85 (Sep 15, 2015)

I am not sure what ICD-9 code to use for this.  I was thinking the primary code could be 550.92 with a secondary code of 646.83.  However, I am not sure if I should just use 646.83 since she is pregnant.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Sep 15, 2015)

Conditions in pregnancy are always coded as complications of pregnancy unless the provider clearly indicates in the documentation that the condition is unrelated. (This is in the AHA Coding Clinic).    So you would code 646.xx as primary, and then use the condition code to report the actual complication, as you are directed to do in the ICD-9 instructions under that code category.


----------



## jhwillis (Sep 15, 2015)

Chapter 11 codes have sequencing priority. So, your pregnancy code is listed primary and then use additional code(s) to further specify the complication (inguinal hernia). See guidelines for further clarification. Hope this helps!


----------

